# Auxilary Heat strip wires melting, but working



## psi3000 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a Trane AC unit (model TWV030B140A1) with a  heater in it.  I bought the house 3 years ago and the home inspector showed us this wiring problem and said it just needed to be rewired.  That the person that wired it used the wrong kind of wire and doubled up some wire to make up for it, but it still wasnt right.  My question is how thick of wire to use on each connection?  

Here are some pics just to show you what I am up against:

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

I have never messed with a AC unit.  However, I replaced my hot water heater and have added 3 electrical outlets and wired up a single phase 240v air compressor with ease.  so this is defiantly within my relm of fixing.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 24, 2011)

That big black wire that is hooked to the two red ones looks like it's twice the size of the two put together.  But whatever is going on, some of those wires are having a bad time trying to handle the current.  

Is there a name plate on that unit that tells what the amp draw is?  And what voltage is it?


----------



## psi3000 (Oct 24, 2011)

Would I have to take the plate out to see it? because if not what you see is what i see...
thanks for the response too.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 24, 2011)

There must be more to the unit than what is in the picture.  The data plate could be just about anywhere.


----------



## psi3000 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, I found the panel. It was on top of the unit.  Its a Warren WTG0962.  Also I just took the 240v wires off the unit and now see that they are defiantly not copper.  Looks like Aluminum.  What gauge copper should they be replaced with?


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 25, 2011)

How many amps does the unit draw?


----------



## psi3000 (Oct 25, 2011)

40 Amps.  I have seen home improvement disaster shows where they used aluminum wire which have started to melt because they were used with copper wire.  could this be my only issue?


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 25, 2011)

For 40 amps you should probably have at least #8 wire, and possibly larger.  I'm sure someone with more experience than me will chime in with an idea of wire size.


----------



## psi3000 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think ai have a 60 amp fuse, so I would need wire for that fuse, correct?


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 26, 2011)

Please keep in mind that I'm not an electrician.  The fuse size is not what wire size is based on.  The amp draw of the appliance is what determines the wire size as well as the distance it has to travel to get to that appliance.

Here is a handy chart that should help.


----------

